# .22cal Berger bullets



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Hello all,

I am a die-hard vmax bullet shooter in both of my 22-250s as well as my .223s but I have always heard good things about Berger bullets so I am going to try them for accuracy first and then on live coyotes if they outshoot my Vmax bullets so here is my dilemma.

I cannot find any reloading manuals with Berger bullet recipes in them. I just bought my first ever box of 52gr Varmint match bullets and am looking for load suggestions(brass/primer/C.O.L./powder charge combos) for these. Having never tried the Bergers before any insight at all would be a great help.

P.S. Horsager or anyone else that may know. I am also interested in buying a good reloading program such as RCBS Load or similar. Any suggestions here? Thanks in advance. :beer:

Jaybic


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I use a couple of different free online ballistic programs. I don't use any of the loading programs such as quickload etc.

I'd send an E-mail with info about your rifles and current loads to Berger, see what their suggestions are.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

I actually did that already but I am just looking for other ideas as well. 
Thanks for the tip though. :beer:

Jaybic


----------

